
How can I send scheduled messages on LinkedIn? - RomainTool
Hello everyone !
I wanted to know if it was possible to send 3 predefined messages 1 week apart to new friends on LinkedIn? I tried ProspectIn but it&#x27;s not free. Do you know any free app that would allow you to do that?
======
someusername99
You mean like spam?

